# Sticky  Movement versions update, official STOWA information....



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

the most of you know the problems for getting ETA movements.

We are still in the comfortable situation to get official movements from ETA and we are also happy to get new movements from SOPROD, the A10 which we already have in the Antea 365.
(Antea 390 and Marine Automatik are following with A10 movement, they are already to order in the shop!)

Today we changed the picture for our ETA 2824-2 movements we have now available.
(please have a look at this new ovements here)

We can offer 2 "new" versions in the future, the *TOP* and the *TOP with blued screws.*

Both movements are new for us in this specification and we are happy to get this movements in a big enough quantitie for next year.

BUT: We have to change a bit the content of the shop.

First, please have a look at this pictures i have attached, pictures says more than words.

1 - the *Basic *Movement we deliver from June 2014 is attached in picture 1.
The former basic movement is not longer available from ETA and the delivery date for the new ones is very long - the next movements we receive in June 2014 !
(BUT pleas be advised if you have ordered a watch with basic movement till today 29.10 Oktober, you will get the movement like you have ordered!, like always ;-))

But we are happy to offer the Top and TOP with blue screws you can see now, this two movements are available from January 2014 ;-):
2 - the first new one is a *TOP* movement with a special finish and the TOP Quality of ETA.
Without blue screws you have to* add 80. Euros* (including VAT) to you watch.

3- the same* TOP movement with blue screws* is *additional Euro 130.-* (including VAT) more

Maybe in the future we will get again our former and absolutely *TOP movement with Chronometerquality* parts, this was always additional costs of Euro 170.-.(they are not available at this moment)

The stock of this movement we have to use for our TESTAF watches, all movements we have stocked are reserve for this special watch (we hae a long and big preorderlist)
*By the way, last week the TESTAF watch already got the certification of the Fh Aachen. 
*
The watch passed all tests without problems* in the first try !*! (official announcement will come soon, we are waiting for all the papers at the moment, the watches are under production and we deliver the first watches next week)

Back to the movement situation.

If you want to order a watch now with ETA 2824 movement you can choose from one of the above described movements.

Please be advised that the *BASIS movement* is *available from June 2014*,* TOP* and* TOP with blued screws* will be available from *January 2014.*

*IMPORTANT:*
For all people who ordered in the last days watches with the TOP movement for a addtional price of Euro 170.- will get the TOP movement *with Chronometerparts* !!!

So please don´t think you pay more than the now charged 130.- for the movement you can see here.;-)

This is TOP Version *without *the chronometer parts. !

Anyway, maybe a bit confusion for so many different movements, believe us, we would like to have a situation which is easier *for you and us!
*
But ETA´s politic doesn´t match our wishes, not only ours, the most of the watchbrands worldwide.;-)

BUT: We can guarantee to deliver like always the best quality for best price.

It doesn´t matter which kind of movement you order: 
Our watchmakers regulate all movements wth care, so you wouldn´t feel a difference between the 3 movements on your wrist !

Please ask people here in the forum, they all can confirm this STOWA quality 

So, enough words, please have a look at he pictures and decide for yourself if you need TOP (+ 80.- Euro) or Top with blued screws (+ 130.- Euro)or the BASIS (for the basic price)

If you are not sure dont be hesitate to contact us under [email protected] or ake a phone call .-)

We help you to choose the perfect one.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer from your STOWA Team

*AND: *Like always, all this informations now belongs *only for all coming orders.*
If you have a watch under order, nothing changes ;-),* you get what you have ordered !
*
We hope that we can finish the work on the shop next week, at the moment you only can order the BASIS Versions, the other movement specifications you have to order *by mail or phone *and we confirm ASAP with a orderconfirmation with the choosen movement version and the right price.

Easy and fast like always.

*Thanks for your patience!*


----------



## hbk75

Hi Jorg,

Thanks for the clarifications. Does it mean that the 170 EUR movement is a COSC movement with individual numbering?


----------



## Jörg Schauer

the 170.- Euro Version is a TOP movement *with Chronometerparts*,* with serial number ! *but without COSC certification (because the Swiss doesn´t make them any longer for watchbrands who are branding their watches MADE IN GERMANY !)

But at the moment we have no TOP with Chronometerparts left, they are all needed for our *FLIEGER TESTAF TO 1* watches.

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## hbk75

Thanks Jorg,

Got the information. I think the TOP grade 130 EUR upgrade is good enough for me.


----------



## jackhlt

hello Jorg,
some question need confirm with u,
1, is this new "TOP" the same TOP version that ranked by ETA, so far as I know, the T*OP version* that ranked by ETA have almost the same movement parts with *Chronometer*. see from the pic attached below.

*Yes ! Our TOP (with or without blue screws) at the moment is TOP without number and without COSC adjustment!
*(thats the reason we "only" charge 130.- Euro more, instead the 170.- Euro more we have for TOP ETA movement with number and Chronometeradjustment)

2, the new "TOP" and the new"TOP" with blue screw, the only difference is *blue screw*? am I right?

*YES !*

3,when will u have standard and TOP 2801 for FL?

*Maybe in 2014 again - but we don´t know when and how many ! :-(
*(only ETA knows )

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## freight dog

Congratulations Jorg, on the Testaf certification! That is a great selling point!


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Sorry, i was writing directly into the mail - here again.

hello Jorg,
some question need confirm with u,
1, is this new "TOP" the same TOP version that ranked by ETA, so far as I know, the T*OP version* that ranked by ETA have almost the same movement parts with *Chronometer*. see from the pic attached below.

*Yes ! Our TOP (with or without blue screws) at the moment is TOP without number and without COSC adjustment!
*(thats the reason we "only" charge 130.- Euro more, instead the 170.- Euro more we have for TOP ETA movement with number and Chronometeradjustment)

2, the new "TOP" and the new"TOP" with blue screw, the only difference is *blue screw*? am I right?

*YES !*

3,when will u have standard and TOP 2801 for FL?

*Maybe in 2014 again - but we don´t know when and how many ! :-(
*(only ETA knows )

Best regards

Jörg Schauer
View attachment 1240853


----------



## goodenuffy

Hi Jorg,

I have a question. I have recently order a Flieger 2801 TOP movement. Does it mean I will be getting the TOP with blue screws movement? As shown below is the receipt i got from Stowa. I saw you writing that the 2801 TOP movement are not confirmed to be in, am I still on track to receive it by end December? Otherwise I might consider changing it to TOP 2824 movement. And does the two version watch casing differs as well? one being thinner then other.

Please advice. Thanks Jorg

-Sam


*Quantity**Item Name**delivery time**Item Price**Line Price*1Flieger 2801-2 TOP without logo
Version:strap in old style, black, small size
_Item Number: flieger2801ohnelogo-abfliegeralterstil20schwarz_
Delivery Time: till December 23 rd, 2013 EUR 705,88 EUR 705,88


----------



## Jörg Schauer

hello goodenuffy,

it is like always 

You will get what you order !

We have had this movement in stock - but now they are sold out.

But your order was one of this movements we have had in stock ;-)

best regards

jörg schauer


----------



## kaliber73

Good morning Jörg,
You were mentioning the difficulty to get ETA movements in Chronometer finish, but have you considered the possibility to get SELLITA movements also in Chronometer finish?
A second question is as you adjust your movements finely, would there be any interest to get as an option the Chronometer certification from Glashütte? Or would it be just an over-expensive option without real advantage?
Best regards.


----------



## Ita

Jorg...

Is there any likelyhood/possibility that Stowa will use the ETA 2892-A2 movt. in the future.

Ita


----------



## hedgehog_

Thanks for the info. I just add that as far as i know the soprod A10 is slightly over eta and sw200 movements


----------



## StufflerMike

hedgehog_ said:


> Thanks for the info. I just add that as far as i know the soprod A10 is slightly over eta and sw200 movements


Thanks for reviving an almost forgotten 2013 post.


----------



## Ita

stuffler said:


> Thanks for reviving an almost forgotten 2013 post.


So Jorg might answer my question from January 2014? LOL

Ita


----------



## Shahini

Great and useful info!Stowa keeps upgrading on all aspects!


----------



## igorsfc

Dear Mr. Schauer,

I just bought a Flieger Klassik 40 w/ ETA 2801. I didn't found the reference about the grade. Is it really the top grade? Pics in the Stowa web site shows the movement with blued screws:










Here is a email that I receipt, that don't says about:

Flieger Klassik 40 no logo
Strap: Leatherstrap old style brown
date: without date
movement: handwinded ETA 2804-2
Item Number: Flieger_Klassik_40_ohneLogo-ABOSB-NODATUM-2804hand
Delivery Time: End of August 2017

Thanks

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

According to the email receipt you ordered a watch with 2804, not 2801 but that's what you wrote. 
For grade see Stowa FAQ.


----------



## igorsfc

The email says 2804, maybe deactivated the date function. 
So, my question was about the grade. In the FAQ says nothing sure about that. Says it's Elabore version, but the pics shows something like top grade decoration style.


----------



## StufflerMike

That's what you ordered - a 2804 - and what you will get in the well known Stowa finish

ETA 2804-2
ELABORE version

- rhodium coated movement

- golden STOWA logo on movementbridge


- Incabloc 

- min. 42 hrs power reserve 

- 28 800 half vibrations per hour (4 HZ)

- Regulation from 0 up to plus 10 sec. divergence per day
(please keep in mind that during the "aging process" of the clock movement the bearing oil can become stiff, and your watch slower. If this circumstance disturbs you or the watch looses time a service of the clock movement will be necessary. 
Our recommendation is every 4-5 years but it is also possible that your watch is working correctly for 6, 7 or even more years).

- barrel spring Nivaflex NO

- hair spring Nivarox 2

- gold-plated Nickel balance wheel 

- max. amplitude 320 degrees 

- min. amplitude 200 degrees

- max. adjusting mark of dial on top 0.8 ms

- 17 pallets of synthetic rubin

- date function (if your watch has no date function/window we will deactivate the date function and the crown will have only two instead of three positions)


----------



## igorsfc

Thanks for the attention. But, I'm sorry. I think you didn't understand: the FAQ says one thing; the pics another. So, the decoration pattern on the 2804 Elabore is the same of 2824 Top? Thats my doubt. Thank you again.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

igorsfc said:


> Thanks for the attention. But, I'm sorry. I think you didn't understand: the FAQ says one thing; the pics another. So, the decoration pattern on the 2804 Elabore is the same of 2824 Top? Thats my doubt. Thank you again.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando Tapatalk


I think you don't understand. You will get an elabore ETA 2804-2 *plus *Stowa finish. That's what does look top to you. Anyway, if you don't trust me send Stowa CS an email, they will be glad to answer all your inquiries after their vacation break.


----------



## manguino

Does anyone know if Stowa plans to use again ETA 2801 for the Flieger?
I am not really excited about a no-date watch with a traditional date movement mechanism (2804). 
It goes against the German spirit of make the best possible yet using no more than the essential.
How does the positions of the crown works in this case?


----------



## StufflerMike

Email Stowa and you are in the know.


----------

